# What is the best probiotic for constipation?



## Jeran

Here's my story. I have not been told by a doctor that I have IBS yet.

Until about 6 months ago, I had normal bowel movements and didn't give this a second thought. I took it for granted.

Then I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, and told by my doctor to avoid carbs as much as possible and to lose about 50 pounds of weight.

I was also put on a prescription drug called Metformin-- 500 mg twice a day.

I am also on Lisinopril 30 mg once a day. For high blood pressure.

And then I got an ingrown toenail that wouldn't heal on its own (which is very dangerous for diabetics), so I ended up taking Augmentin for 10 days to kill off the infection in my toe. It worked, but that is when the fun began. I became so constipated. I think it was a combination of the Augmentin killing off the good bacteria in my guts and the fact that I started eating very little food trying to lose weight, that threw my digestive system for a loop.

Since that time, I tried increasing my fiber (bran cereals, etc.) intake and green vegetable (broccoli) intake and it does not work. I am still constipated. I have to keep resorting to laxatives (Ex Lax and Milk of Magnesia etc) to have bowel movements.

I tried eating store-bought yogurt every day. It didn't help.

I tried eating store-bought kefir every day, still no help.

I tried Phillips Colon Health probiotic pills, they didn't do anything for me.

Would Align help me to stop being constipated? Or would it just make it worse?

What about Digestive Advantage? Would that help?

What about Saccharomyces Boulardii? Would that help?

Can someone suggest a probiotic pill that will help me to have normal bowel movements again, instead of constipation all the time?


----------



## Jeran

I went ahead and splurged a little bit. I went to my local grocery store and bought a box of Digestive Advantage, and a box of Culturelle, and a box of TruBiotics, and the generic store brand of Align. It has Bif. Infantis in it. So I guess the Align patent must be up or something. It was less than half the cost of Align, so I tried it instead. Since it supposedly has the same ingredients.

I figure one of these should do something for me.

I am also still drinking store-bought kefir every morning. And eating Activia yogurt daily as well.

I'll let you know if anything works.


----------



## Tiss

Jeran, I have used magnesium oxide/citrate supplements for many many years and it has helped me take control of my constipation. You may want to clear this through your doctor given your other health issues. I take 1000mg (dr said not to take over that) of Nature's Way Magnesium Complex and 2000mg of Nature's way Vitamin C with Rose hips. I take all of these at night. Good luck!!


----------



## Meagan Farkas

Jeran said:


> Here's my story. I have not been told by a doctor that I have IBS yet.
> 
> Until about 6 months ago, I had normal bowel movements and didn't give this a second thought. I took it for granted.
> 
> Then I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes, and told by my doctor to avoid carbs as much as possible and to lose about 50 pounds of weight.
> 
> I was also put on a prescription drug called Metformin-- 500 mg twice a day.
> 
> I am also on Lisinopril 30 mg once a day. For high blood pressure.
> 
> And then I got an ingrown toenail that wouldn't heal on its own (which is very dangerous for diabetics), so I ended up taking Augmentin for 10 days to kill off the infection in my toe. It worked, but that is when the fun began. I became so constipated. I think it was a combination of the Augmentin killing off the good bacteria in my guts and the fact that I started eating very little food trying to lose weight, that threw my digestive system for a loop.
> 
> Since that time, I tried increasing my fiber (bran cereals, etc.) intake and green vegetable (broccoli) intake and it does not work. I am still constipated. I have to keep resorting to laxatives (Ex Lax and Milk of Magnesia etc) to have bowel movements.
> 
> I tried eating store-bought yogurt every day. It didn't help.
> 
> I tried eating store-bought kefir every day, still no help.
> 
> I tried Phillips Colon Health probiotic pills, they didn't do anything for me.
> 
> Would Align help me to stop being constipated? Or would it just make it worse?
> 
> What about Digestive Advantage? Would that help?
> 
> What about Saccharomyces Boulardii? Would that help?
> 
> Can someone suggest a probiotic pill that will help me to have normal bowel movements again, instead of constipation all the time?


I would highly highly recommend Terrain probiotic drinks, wonderfully healing, which can be found at the link below. Changed my life, there is also an abundance of information on the website. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions about my experience with these probiotics, etc.

BLESSINGS to you on your path to healing  It's always closer than you think 

meaganfarkas.beyondorganic.com


----------



## FatherLovesU

http://secure2.toxicbellybugfix.com/?CID=tbbpch4&ADID=2min&sid=exit&apd=5cc83c575439c034734564df79c94732&mem=2


----------



## Emilyy

Hey guys, this may be the beginning of a success story.. only time will tell!

So I originally had IBS-D when my IBS became debilitating 4 years ago, but this past year I've struggled with both D and C. And the C would eventually cause D as my body would struggle for several days to move things along. So I started on Nortriptyline (now up to 30mg) because I heard antidepressants could be used for the treatment of pain and diarrhea in IBS. Well, it helped the pain but I was still struggling with constipation. So on top of Notriptyline, I started ALIGN just this past week... and I experienced a relief in my constipation the next day! It's helped me become regular and I'm having the most normal looking stools I've had in so many years! So it's only been maybe just short of a week so I'm hoping this lasts! But since starting on Align I haven't been constipated or had any diarrhea. It is definitely worth the try!

Best of luck!!

Emily


----------

